# Ruger M77 Accuracy??



## mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

Looking at purchasing a new LH bolt action. In all my research to find a gun I see very little info on Ruger rifles. I own two Ruger pistols and two 10/22's that I love. I like the looks and they offer the caliber I want, but are they accurate? Are they capable of shooting a clover leaf at 100yds. Ive read all over the internet and find very little for or against Ruger. Whats everbodies opinion out there? Any info would be appreciated.
:sniper:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I believe Ruger makes a pretty good rifle. I like their safety and I like the look. I don't own one mainly because all the ones I have experienced had extremely lousy triggers. I have recently learned on this forum that the trigger can be replaced with an after market for around $75 (I think). Most the folks here that like them really like them a lot. I understand that Ruger has a new trigger. Perhaps it is better than the old ones.

I am a Savage man. I'd recommend a Savage any time.

Yes, a clover leaf group at 100 yards is possible with a Ruger, but don't expect it right out of the box with factory ammo. For that matter, I wouldn't expect it with any mass produced rifle out of the box with factory ammo. Not that it can't happen, but it is not the norm. I think you would come closest to it with a Savage. Savage has a reputation for the best out of the box accuracy.

Whatever make you get, you will be more likely to get tight groups if you get a heavy barrel. I am guessing you are not a reloader, but that would also be a way to improve your groupings no matter whether you buy a mass produced gun or a custom rifle. With reloading, you can tune your loads to what your rifle likes.

Also, top it with a good scope.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

My mom shoots a M77 in .250 Savage. It's super accurate. The last three years I've killed a grouse with it every deer season. Accuracy should be no problem with this rifle. 
I shot a doe with it this year. One shot, the doe when 20 yards and tipped over.
My brother shoots a M77 in .300 Win. mag and he loves it. He almost always gets a nice buck.
I like Sakos myself. I would go, Sako, Winchester, Ruger. Any of these will shoot out of the box. The quality of factory ammunition is incredibly good these days.
You all ready shoot Rugers, so you know they perform. Get a M77 and you won't have any regrets.


----------



## mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

Yes, I do my own reloading. Thanks for the comments guys.
:sniper:


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

my dad and I both have this rifle in 270 and I have one in 300 rem mag. Only complaint was the trigger, once you have that done it's good to go!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I was in the same boat as you a while back. Ruger and Savage seemed to be the best option for us "backwards" shooters. I did a bit of looking and found that the Savage seemed to have the best reviews. The Ruger, well, not so great. I cannot exactly remember the sources, but I have been very happy with my Savage. So happy that I have two now and will be getting more. The Accutrigger is very nice. Changing barrels is a snap.

Good luck,
Robert


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I like the older rugers, better triggers, better safety, and better accuracy. 
I owned one a while back(back when they were out sourcing their barrels), and could not find a round that would get better than 4" groups. Unacceptable! Traded it in for a tikka and never regreted it.


----------

